# Campsite Near Prague?



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi 

Can anyone personally recommend a good campsite near Prague?

I am looking through ACSI and the MHF site list.

But always like to have a personal recommendation as well.

Thanks

Glacier


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

glacier said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone personally recommend a good campsite near Prague?
> 
> ...


Hi,

We decided to stay at Camping Oase http://www.campoase.cz/e/text.html for five nights. The site is situated 10 miles south of the city centre. The facilities are excellent and the security is very good. The pitches are a very good size but the roads leading to them are narrow, trees and lamp posts are situated in the wrong places for manoeuvring on the site. The dump station is situated very close to the children's playground and the site shop, it's also very difficult to position the van over the drain hole the way the dump station is laid out., we struggled with the Timberland. Also there's no water supply there so cleaning up after dumping is almost impossible. The site has an "In" and "Out" barriers, large outfits (over 8 metres) will have to exit the "In" barrier due to the layout.

Buses to Prague stop outside the campsite, tickets CZK24 (from the reception) are valid for two hours after they have been validated. It's 30 minutes on the bus and 20 minutes on the tram to Wenceslas Square which in fact is a long avenue.

You need at least three days to do Prague justice, you can use one day in the castle alone. The city was extremely crowded which made photography very difficult. The city is well worth a visit and is everything it's hyped up to be. It was one of the highlights of the trip.

Don


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Must visit in Prague - the Technology Museum.

Across the river and up a hill on the eastern side of the city.

It's got *everything* from push bike to jet fighters. Cars. Gliders. Trains.

Includes a Mercedes W135 racing car as raced by Fagio in the heyday of motor racing as a sport.

All this for about a pound.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

You could try here: http://www.caravancamping.cz/ (same site from the respected Alan Rogers - http://www.alanrogers.com/campsite-info.php?SiteARNo=CZ4795)

This is one we're looking to use in the next year or so - easy access to the interesting bits - Mala Strana/Hradcany/Stare Mesto.

If you like dark beer - look out for the Black Ox (U Cerneho Vola) in Hradcany - past the castle. A great pub and when I was there a couple of months ago it was still only 76p a pint 

Griff


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We have been in the Czech Republic for the last two weeks and 
stayed at Sunny Camp ACSI 534 on the western outskirts of 
Prague for a couple of nights. We found it OK with good 
facilities and we felt it was secure although among blocks of
flats. It was a bit crowded as there was a Dutch caravan rally
on one field but they left on the second day. Its a 500metre 
walk to the Luka metro station and 15 minute journey to the 
centre. A 24 hour travel ticket available from site reception 
costs 100czk (but only about 30czk to the pound this week) and
can be used on the metro, buses and trams which are great and
also on the funicular up the hill - great value.

We only spent one day in the centre of Prague as we aren't 
great city visitors and found it crowded a bity scruffy and 
the traffic was busy.

We preferred many of the smaller towns like the spa towns and 
have just visited Cesky Krumlov in the south west Bohemia 
which was very interesting with a huge castle.

We are staying on another ACSI site Camping Frymburk on Lake 
Lipno which at least has free working wifi - but I have just 
had to retype this as it had logged me off when I tried to submit it

Will write some more notes about the German stellplatz and 
Czech sites we have stayed at later.

Only one disaster so far when I drove off our ramps without 
doing the obligatory walk round check and had left the waste 
pipe in the bucket so snapped the waste tank outlet fitting 
would you believe at a German stellplatz only 200 yards from a
B&Q type store so was able to fix it with some hose fittings 
and epoxy

weather is chilly here too  

enjoy your travels

Steve


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We stayed at a site very close to the Yacht club. Someone on here told me of this site but sorry i cannot remember the name. You catch a ferry across a narrow river, about 3mins ride (honest), then about 8mins walk to the station. Train ride about 10 / 15mins to centre.


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Camp Drusus is excellent - family run, basic but very clean showers/toilets.A lovely restaurant serving Czech dishes and alcohol at very reasonable prices.
It's a bus then metro journey into Prague but tickets can be bought at the reception and the journey gives you an opportunity to meet the locals


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

google gps 50 07 00.74N 14 25 39.21E

we stayed there, nice place, someones back garden, but virtually the entire street does it. 200yds to the left is a 'pukka' site, but the gardens are fine, and safe. they had wifi and at the end of the street you can catch a tram (or 2) into town.

church of st cyril is a sobering place to visit


----------

